# Immigration Agent



## debrdas (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi,

I am from India and wish to apply for Australian PR. Can anybody tell me if *Opulentus *is a reliable immigration agent to proceed.

Any help on this is highly appreciated.

Thanks and Regards,
Deb


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Check this website and find out if the agency is MARA registered.

https://www.mara.gov.au

Cheers!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

debrdas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am from India and wish to apply for Australian PR. Can anybody tell me if *Opulentus *is a reliable immigration agent to proceed.
> 
> ...


is it registered by MARA?
check on the link given by MaddyOz..


----------



## ssssss (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi

I am also planning to apply australian PR through Opulentus and in search of finding out reliability of this consultancy. However I found the Opulentus name in MARA.

DID you get the PR?


----------



## Smritichawla (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm planning to apply for Aus PR through Opulentus too. Want to make sure they're the right deal before i invest any money
Can anyone suggest if that's good to go?

Thx!


----------



## Smritichawla (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks. But a friends cousin has jst moved to Aus through them. And she's introduced me to the co. 
It's def going to b easier leaving it to people who know best, but are they dependable? Any clue?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

ssssss said:


> Hi
> 
> I am also planning to apply australian PR through Opulentus and in search of finding out reliability of this consultancy. However I found the Opulentus name in MARA.
> 
> DID you get the PR?


Quote his registration number please. They are not Mara registered. Are you lobbying on the forum for them??


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Quote his registration number please. They are not Mara registered. Are you lobbying on the forum for them??


Yes...as far as i know...they are not maara...
They charge huge and have seen lot of complaints on other sites...want to know more...google it

Maara agents are still advisable rest of them are only big pain..


----------



## Smritichawla (Apr 29, 2014)

Y wud I lobby for them? I had written that I want advice on whether I should go ahead with them or not. That dsnt sound like lobbying does it?

Anyhow it was told to me that it's mara certified but I can't seem to find it


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Smritichawla said:


> Y wud I lobby for them? I had written that I want advice on whether I should go ahead with them or not. That dsnt sound like lobbying does it?
> 
> Anyhow it was told to me that it's mara certified but I can't seem to find it


I quoted sssss's msg, Smriti.. I didn't mean you. He/she said that it was Mara registered when it was not. Chill.


----------



## Smritichawla (Apr 29, 2014)

oho, my bad.
so i guess its a NO?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Yes. At least no one on the forum thinks they are mara registered.


----------



## Smritichawla (Apr 29, 2014)

Oho my bad!
So I guess it's a NO then?


----------



## Smritichawla (Apr 29, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Yes. At least no one on the forum thinks they are mara registered.


Hmmm. Thx for the advice
Any suggestions on who to proceed with then?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

How many applicants in your application? And any complicated issues with your application? If not we all on this forum are doing it by helping each other. You don't need any agent for it. I suggest you try to get your work experienced assessed with help from this forum and see if you are able to do it yourself. If not then you might want to approach an agent.


----------



## ssssss (Sep 15, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> I quoted sssss's msg, Smriti.. I didn't mean you. He/she said that it was Mara registered when it was not. Chill.


I accept its not a Mara agent. One of the mara agents have Opulentus as his business name. I am applying with Opulentus. After joining they told me that they are not Mara agent and only act as consultancy.


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

ssssss said:


> I accept its not a Mara agent. One of the mara agents have Opulentus as his business name. I am applying with Opulentus. After joining they told me that they are not Mara agent and only act as consultancy.


What do you suggest for visa simply?

I have checked they are mara agent


----------



## Smritichawla (Apr 29, 2014)

2 of us. My husband & I. Don't think there are any problems or complications. Just don't know how to go about it...
And how to find jobs there?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Smritichawla said:


> 2 of us. My husband & I. Don't think there are any problems or complications. Just don't know how to go about it...
> And how to find jobs there?


I suggest you to read this website http://pr4oz.com/wp/ and post your queries here. It's maintained by one of the forum members itself. Once you finish reading it, you can post your queries here. It will then be easier to answer for anyone. 

Finding a job is altogether a different story. The first step is to get a PR.


----------



## ssssss (Sep 15, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Quote his registration number please. They are not Mara registered. Are you lobbying on the forum for them??


No lobbying friend!  I am also just a normal PR applicant.
That was way back in Sep 2013, when I was told they are MARA agent, and I too found 'opulentus' as business name of a mara agent.

However while applying for skill assessment opulentus team told me that they are not MARA agents. Its only consultancy that they provide me.

Thanks 
Sirisha


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

I would say don't go for an agent. Read the forum and most of your basic doubts would be cleared.

If your application is pretty straight forward then going for an agent is waste of time and money.


----------



## explorer5 (Dec 25, 2013)

sk2014 said:


> I would say don't go for an agent. Read the forum and most of your basic doubts would be cleared.
> 
> If your application is pretty straight forward then going for an agent is waste of time and money.


Yes I agree with you but I came to know about this forum long after I applied through the agent. The agent is charging me double the amount what other agents are charging. But I have already applied dont know what to do


----------

